# YS 4500 oil on rear wheel rims?



## ccabrams (Nov 2, 2012)

I've got oil coming out of my wheel rims and my mower is very slow to move. It's almost like a belt or transmission isn't working properly.
Any ideas???


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

ccabrams said:


> I've got oil coming out of my wheel rims and my mower is very slow to move. It's almost like a belt or transmission isn't working properly.
> Any ideas???




If oil is coming out from around the wheels the axle end seals are leaking I would say. If they are then your hydro fluid is leaked down to low where it wont work.


----------

